# thinking bout foxpro



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

so i have been thinking bout getin a foxpro. what model whould u guys recomend? i dont really want to spend $600 on the Fury lol. was looking at the spitfire for $160. any thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go that way, especially if you are new to the sport. That way you don't have a large investment.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

is the spitfire a decent product tho? i mean the sounds that come pre loaded do they work?


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive got the spitfire and I love it. Well worth the $$.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok i might have to look into the spitfire a littile more then


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Shop around the web. There are some phenomenal deals out there on the spitfire models. Someone just posted about a site with deals the other day. Or so I thought. If I find I'll send it your way.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

cant go wrong with any of the FoxPro models, there customer service is top notch, and the resale is great too, always someone looking for one.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a thought. I have the firestorm completely loaded. It takes a long time to scroll through 200 calls. Time that my eyes are not scanning the area. I do like the remotes features though.I.e. Seeing the sound being played,timer,volume,mute,recall.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

While the spitfire comes with 24 calls, i do believe you can add more or swap out the SD card if you need to. I like the LCD screen on the remote. Shows the call name, and volume. One thing i never understood about some of the calls, Why do you need an LCD on the call itself?

Spitfire is a good way to go. Ive heard mixed things about Primos Powerdog witch I believe is 169.99 in select stores.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'll throw out my 2 cents on the brand new Primos Alpha Dogg. It's a pretty sweet unit. I'll try and write a review on it tonight or tomorrow with pictures.. I started a thread here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/11747-new-primos-alpha-dogg-e-caller/

In a very quick summary, you can get it online at around $250. My buddy had a foxpro and as soon as he saw my Alpha Dogg unit, he took it back to Basspro for store credit so he could get the Alpha Dogg. As everyone on here is saying, you still can't go wrong with a foxpro.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They put those on the call its self in case you break your remote it still has a good screen to work with .


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> I'll throw out my 2 cents on the brand new Primos Alpha Dogg. It's a pretty sweet unit. I'll try and write a review on it tonight or tomorrow with pictures.. I started a thread here:
> 
> http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/11747-new-primos-alpha-dogg-e-caller/
> 
> In a very quick summary, you can get it online at around $250. My buddy had a foxpro and as soon as he saw my Alpha Dogg unit, he took it back to Basspro for store credit so he could get the Alpha Dogg. As everyone on here is saying, you still can't go wrong with a foxpro.


how long have you had the alpha dog.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> They put those on the call its self in case you break your remote it still has a good screen to work with .


Makes sense. I treat my remote like my gun







If it breaks, Im done for!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> how long have you had the alpha dog.


I've had it for over a month. Working on the review with pictures right now. I'm hoping to have it up tonight. It will definitely be worth checking out. The caller is great.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like my spitfire but am having a hard time deciding about upgrading to the wildfire model. I like that remote better and it will hold 35 sounds. It also has fox bang. Don't think you can go wrong with any fox pro unit.


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

I love my new fox pro spitfire!!!!! I picked up mine last friday...We went predator hunting for the first time this weekend. First coyote was taken sunday afternoon. For the money an just starting it was the call i wanted to try. Now this fox pro has me waiting for the weekend to go try again. I know there are other good calls but for the money fox pro spitfire is one great call.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I think me n my huntin buddy r gona each put in half on the spitfire!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a plan.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea I like my foxpro fx3 but after sos's review of the alpha dogg I think thats pretty nice now too


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My spit fire works great, it really does have plenty of sound, most of the time i do not even use full volume,and i hunt alot of wide open ranch. I have used it in the mountains and praries and all worked out well. Just be sure to carry spare battieries.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point SS, I've never changed my caller batteries during a hunt but the remote, if you are using it alot changing sounds and levels often, tend to need changing for long distance.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good point SS, I've never changed my caller batteries during a hunt but the remote, if you are using it alot changing sounds and levels often, tend to need changing for long distance.


My caller gives me no low battery warning, and my caller has quit on me in the middle of a session, so i started putting batteries in my hunt bag. Its always the batteries in the caller , i havent changed the remote battery yet (that i recall), but i keep a 9volt on hand in case. Any way i still think its a great call for the money ( I really think foxpro makes a killing considering what it cost to make that spitfire)


----------

